# Buying a flat/villa in Egypt



## AaLF (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi. Looking to buy a flat/villa in Egypt. So far researching this has nearly exhausted me. I'm looking to buy in Cairo or Alexandria or Ismailiyyah ( NOT resort places e.g. Hurghada). 

Are their international prop. agents who can help me? My main fear is registration. I want to buy next year 2016 but cannot actually move permanently until later (2017?) Seems if one is lucky to find a reg. flat, cannot hang around in Egypt for 6-8 months to register it. And i feel the Signature only registration is not safe enough.

Would appreciate advice/chat about this.


----------



## AaLF (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks to the member who PM'd me about a flat in New Cairo. Sounds interesting. (Unable to respond via PM until I transmute from a newbie to a reg. member.) Perhaps you can PM me the email of the owner so I can make contact. Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AaLF said:


> Thanks to the member who PM'd me about a flat in New Cairo. Sounds interesting. (Unable to respond via PM until I transmute from a newbie to a reg. member.) Perhaps you can PM me the email of the owner so I can make contact. Thanks.


You should be able to send PMs now.


----------

